# changer graveur imac G4 20"



## fifimac20 (7 Octobre 2004)

je voudrais changer mon graveur sur mon imac G4 mais je ne trouve aucune information sur la fa çon dont je peux faire, et sur le type de graveur à introduire.
est-ce un graveur normale (5pouces je crois) ou bien un graveur de type portable ?


----------



## Zyrol (7 Octobre 2004)

Je te conseille d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce site et cet article precesement, qui explique (phot à l'appui comment changer le disque dur ou le lecteur optique (quel qui soit) sur un imac G4.

MacBidouille - article  

Fais tout de meme attention : c'est de la bidouille avancée


----------



## fifimac20 (7 Octobre 2004)

merci, je vais m'atteler à la tache !


----------



## nicogala (11 Octobre 2004)

tiens, si ça t'intéresse : le pdf complet du démontage/remontage intégral de l'iMac G4 http://127.0.0.1  (téléchargement direct 4Mo )

ce document est soumis a un copyright et est payant


----------

